# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Confrence Hey Siri: Apple lance sa tablette iPad Pro dote de son tout dernier processeur A9X

## Michael Guilloux

*Confrence Hey Siri: Apple lance sa tablette iPad Pro*
*Dote de son tout dernier processeur A9X*

Apple a prsent au cours de son vnement Hey Siri sa nouvelle tablette iPad Pro ddie au travail en entreprise. D'aprs la firme de Tim Cook , liPad Pro embarque de nombreuses fonctionnalits attrayantes et quelques accessoires. Apple annonce galement des performances exceptionnelles grce  son tout dernier processeur baptis A9X, sa troisime gnration de puces darchitecture 64 bits.

En apparence, la tablette iPad Pro ressemble  liPad Air 2 en plus grand mais se dmarque totalement, en termes de performances, de ses prcurseurs construits par Apple, et surpasse en plus de nombreux PC, d'aprs la socit. Grce  son tout dernier processeur, Apple affirme que l'iPad Pro est plus rapide que 80%  des PC livrs au cours du dernier semestre, avec des graphismes plus puissants que ceux de 90% de ces machines. Le processeur A9X permet aussi de livrer un affichage de 5,6 millions de pixels au nouvel iPad de 12,9 pouces. Cest laffichage le plus avanc que la socit nait jamais construit, a confi le vice-prsident dApple Phil Schiller. Il ajoute galement que liPad Pro offre une exprience incroyable quand il est utilis pour regarder des films.

Par rapport au processeur prcdent A8X dApple, la puce A9X est 1,8 fois plus rapide et double les performances graphiques, pour une excution plus fluide des applications les plus exigeantes. Elle est galement conue pour consommer moins dnergie malgr les performances accrues. LiPad Pro a en effet une autonomie de 10 heures. La puce A9X est galement associe  un coprocesseur de mouvement M9. Il faut galement noter que la tablette iPad Pro fonctionne sous iOS9 qui prend en charge le mode multitche. Le mode multitche permet aux utilisateurs de redoubler leur productivit en travaillant dans deux applications  la fois, grce  un cran en mode partag.

LiPad Pro offre galement une exprience audio  la hauteur de lexprience visuelle quil fournit, explique Apple. Pour la premire fois, la firme de Cupertino intgre jusqu 4 haut-parleurs dans ses produits et le rsultat obtenu est trois fois plus de puissance acoustique que liPad Air, et bien plus. Lappareil comprend encore une puce NFC, de sorte quil puisse servir de terminal de paiement et accepter les paiements sans contact.

La tablette pro dApple vient galement avec un Smart Keyboard (clavier intelligent) et un stylet Apple Pencil comme accessoires. LApple pencil est lou pour sa prcision au pixel prs quand il sagit dcrire ou de dessiner sur la tablette. LApple Pencil est rechargeable et au bout de 15 secondes de charge, il peut tre utilis pendant 30 minutes, alors que la charge complte permet doffrir une autonomie de 12 heures. On le charge en le connectant directement sur liPad Pro grce  un connecteur Lightning. En ce qui concerne le Smart Keyboard, il a une portabilit que la socit qualifie d'exceptionnelle et intgre en plus de nouvelles technologies qui vous librent des ports ou des branchements.

LiPad Pro vient avec de nombreuses autres fonctionnalits et sera disponible en novembre. La tablette pro sera disponible en trois couleurs or, argent et gris sidral. Elle se prsentera galement sous 3 modles : un modle Wi-Fi 32 Go  799 USD, un modle Wi-Fi 128 Go   949 USD et un modle Wi-Fi + Cellular 128 Go  1079 USD. Pour les accessoires, les clients devront payer 169 USD pour le Smart Keyboard et 99 USD pour lApple Pencil.




 ::fleche::  Plus dinformations sur liPad Pro

*Source*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de liPad Pro, de son nouveau processeur A9X et des accessoires Smart Keyboard et Apple pencil ?

 ::fleche::  Seriez-vous prts  lacheter ?


 ::fleche::  Forum iOS

----------


## gstratege

Si cette tablette est si puissante, pourquoi elle ne se transforme pas en PC avec le clavier comme la Surface de Microsoft ?

----------


## RyzenOC

Peut on brancher une souris dessus ? Quitte a l'utiliser avec un clavier, autant y mettre une souris avec non ?




> Apple affirme que l'iPad Pro est plus rapide que 80% des PC livrs au cours du dernier semestre


Comme toujours Appe sort des chiffres abracadabrante sans donner de dtails... Ces "pc moins puissants" ils coutaient combien ?
Apple parle de pc (fixe) ou de pc portable ou de tablette pc ?


Si je joue sur les mots : "Apple prtend que sa tablette  900 est plus puissante que 80% des pc fixes  900 vendu le semestre derniers".

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Je pense mme que la phrase veut juste dire "80% des PCs vendus, quel que soit le prix", ce qui effectivement n'a aucune valeur comparative.

Aprs la tablette, sa puissance et tout c'est sr c'est bien, mais le fait qu'elle soit "idale" pour regarder un film... je ne vois pas ce que le gain de puissance peut aider  ce niveau-l. La taille de l'cran, je peux comprendre, mais pour regarder un film je prfre largement un cran plus grand que je n'ai pas  porter  bout de bras.

----------


## martopioche

> Si cette tablette est si puissante, pourquoi elle ne se transforme pas en PC avec le clavier comme la Surface de Microsoft ?


Est-ce que "puissance" signifie forcment "dgrader l'outil" ?

----------


## Uther

> Si cette tablette est si puissante, pourquoi elle ne se transforme pas en PC avec le clavier comme la Surface de Microsoft ?


Parce que ce n'est pas son but. Apple ne voit l'iPad pro que comme une super-tablette, pas un hybribe PC/Tablette comme la SurfacePro.

----------


## yoyo88

Y'a quoi comme connectique sur cette machine ?

Parce que si cette machine n'as pas au moins un port USB + port HDMI (mini-HDMI), lintrt va tre vite limit en entreprise par rapport a un ipad classique.

----------


## AoCannaille

> un stylet Apple Pencil comme accessoires. LApple pencil est lou pour sa prcision au pixel prs quand il sagit dcrire ou de dessiner sur la tablette.


Steve Jobs doit se retourner dans sa tombe de voir un stylet sur un de ses appareils ....




> Oh, a stylus, right? 
> Were going to use a stylus. 
> No. 
> Who wants a stylus. You have to get em and put em away, and you lose em. 
> Yuck.
>  Nobody wants a stylus. So lets not use a stylus.


Peut tre que le succs du Note les fait changer d'avis...

----------


## RyzenOC

Dans le mme genre, pourquoi avoir fait 2 news :
http://www.developpez.com/actu/89664...ook-Messenger/

http://www.developpez.com/actu/89669...rocesseur-A9X/

Pour au final parler de la mme chose: la keynote d'Apple.
Bien que la keynote d'Apple fut t riche en nouveauts et en innovations  ::mouarf::  il y'avait moyen de ne faire qu'une seul news.

----------


## 23JFK

Aah, le retour du stylet ... $100... Sont des gnies les marketeurs d'Apple.

----------


## Uther

Aprs il faut voir que mme si 100, c'est abus, ce n'est pas non plus un stylet passif  2 que l'on trouve habituellement sur les tablettes.

Il s'agit quand mme d'un stylet actif avec une batterie ce qui permet d'avoir une bien meilleure prcision et de mesurer le niveaux de pression. Un peu comme ce que l'on trouve sur les palettes graphiques.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Aprs il faut voir que mme si 100, c'est abus, ce n'est pas non plus un stylet passif  2 que l'on trouve habituellement sur les tablettes.
> 
> Il s'agit quand mme d'un stylet actif avec une batterie ce qui permet d'avoir une bien meilleure prcision et de mesurer le niveaux de pression. Un peu comme ce que l'on trouve sur les palettes graphiques.


Celui de microsoft est  60 et me paraissait dj cher...

----------


## Sodium

Je serais  100% pour un retour en force du stylet, beaucoup plus agrable dans la plupart des cas que des gros doigts boudins  ::mrgreen:: 




> Aprs il faut voir que mme si 100, c'est abus, ce n'est pas non plus un stylet passif  2 que l'on trouve habituellement sur les tablettes.


Un accessoire Apple, c'est vendu en moyenne 4 fois plus cher que le mme accessoire de qualit quivalente chez la concurrence, mme les fanboys te le diront  ::aie::

----------


## deren

Haaa, voil une excellente nouvelle, des qu'elle est dispo, je le commande aussitt ce nouvel iPad Pro...

Depuis la sortie du premier iPad, j'ai pratiquement migr tout mes usages quotidiens dessus (messagerie, News, recherche documentaires, etc...) sur le Mac, il ne me reste plus que la partie dveloppement.

Alors un iPad de 12.9 pouces, c'est que du bonheur pour popo...

----------


## nAKAZZ

"Une exprience incroyable et unique pour regarder des films"
Mme si l'cran tait en 4k, les films se limitent au 1080p.

Ce bullshit marketing est assez curant  lire. Entre les superlatifs et annonces dbiles  base de "incroyable, phnomnal, jamais vu, les films sont plus fluides" et les trucs vides de sens comme "graphismes deux fois plus rapide", a me gne un peu.

C'est assez effarant comme il est limpide que leur but est de piger ceux qui ne connaissent rien  l'informatique, voire  la technologie en gnral  ::(:

----------


## HelpmeMM

le problme avec cette tablette pro c'est qu'on ne peux sempcher de faire la comparaison avec la Surface pro 3

et honntement , j'ai des doutes quand  la puissance de la tablette dApple face  la concurrence

Apple
128Go d'espace disque
4Go de ram 
Proc A9X
1079$
Clavier 169$
Stylet 100$
Total 1348$ =>Conversion euro  1348

quivalent  Surface pro 3
128 Go d'espace disque
4Go de ram
Proc I5
849
Clavier 149
Souris (15-30 on prend ce qu'on veux)
Total 1028 

si on parle d'quivalent prix
surface pro 3
256Go d'espace disque 
8Go de ram 
Proc i5
1149
Clavier 149
Souris (15-30 on prend ce qu'on veux)
total 1328

Seul le processeur pourrai faire la diffrence , mais bon Apple est tellement bavard sur le listing technique ....

par contre le marketing est bizarre , on parle d'une tablette pro et le mec te parle de la lecture des films

----------


## chiv

> le problme avec cette tablette pro c'est qu'on ne peux sempcher de faire la comparaison avec la Surface pro 3
> 
> et honntement , j'ai des doutes quand  la puissance de la tablette dApple face  la concurrence
> 
> Apple
> 128Go d'espace disque
> 4Go de ram 
> Proc A9X
> 1079$
> ...


En mme temps l'iPad Pro enfonce probablement la Surface Pro 3 cot performance et qualit. Faut pas oublier les 4 hauts-parleurs pour le son stro, l'cran  la rsolution gigantesque qui gre le 3D Touch, le stylet qui n'est pas un bte bout de plastique mais est lectronique et autorise une prcision au pixel ainsi que de mesurer la pression, appareil photo et camra haute dfinition etc... c'est pas vraiment un matriel quivalent.  ::): 

Sinon confrence chouette, pas mal de nouveaux produits, l'iPad Pro, les nouveaux iPhones, l'Apple Watch et l'Apple TV font tous bien envie, et surtout donnent des ides de trucs sympas  dvelopper, ce qui est tout de mme le plus important pour nous.  :;):

----------


## RyzenOC

> En mme temps l'iPad Pro enfonce probablement la Surface Pro 3 cot performance et qualit.


La surface 4 devrait sortir en fin d'anne, faudra la comparer avec cette ipad.

----------


## lankoande

> Apple affirme que l'iPad Pro est plus rapide que 80% des PC livrs au cours du dernier semestre, avec des graphismes plus puissants que ceux de 90% de ces machines


C'est un quand mme exagrer  ::roll::  !

----------


## HelpmeMM

> En mme temps l'iPad Pro enfonce probablement la Surface Pro 3 cot performance et qualit. Faut pas oublier les 4 hauts-parleurs pour le son stro, l'cran  la rsolution gigantesque qui gre le 3D Touch, le stylet qui n'est pas un bte bout de plastique mais est lectronique et autorise une prcision au pixel ainsi que de mesurer la pression, appareil photo et camra haute dfinition etc... c'est pas vraiment un matriel quivalent.


le son est aussi stro sur la surface pro

le stylet n'est pas non plus un bout de plastique sur la surface pro.

la surface pro a une web Cam HD de 5Mpixel

la diffrence rside dans la techno  3d touch 
l'appareil photo en plus 
et la rsolution 
2160*1440 (12 pouces) surface
2748*2048 (12,9 pouces) apple pro

Le design est plutot proche , les deux sont des tablettes , le noms est quand meme trs approchant .

Donc je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'tonnant  faire la comparaison entre ces deux machines , qui sont pas trs loign cot performance et qualit

donc quand la surface  4 pro va sortir d'ici peu avec le support de la 4G (sans doute ) ... l'apple pro avec son wifi cellulaire....

----------


## foetus

> Donc je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'tonnant  faire la comparaison entre ces deux machines , qui sont pas trs loign cot performance et qualit


Si  cause du systme d'exploitation.

iOS gre nickel les hdpi, et est trs optimis pour le matriel  ::mrgreen::

----------


## 23JFK

> En mme temps l'iPad Pro enfonce probablement la Surface Pro 3 cot performance et qualit. Faut pas oublier les 4 hauts-parleurs pour le son stro, l'cran  la rsolution gigantesque qui gre le 3D Touch, le stylet qui n'est pas un bte bout de plastique mais est lectronique et autorise* une prcision au pixel* ainsi que de mesurer la pression, appareil photo et camra haute dfinition etc... c'est pas vraiment un matriel quivalent. 
> 
> Sinon confrence chouette, pas mal de nouveaux produits, l'iPad Pro, les nouveaux iPhones, l'Apple Watch et l'Apple TV font tous bien envie, et surtout donnent des ides de trucs sympas  dvelopper, ce qui est tout de mme le plus important pour nous.


Est-ce que parler d'une prcision au pixel peut avoir un sens quand l'on n'est mme plus en mesure de discerner les dits pixels  l'oeil ou  la loupe ? Je n'ai pas essay le bouzin, mais mme avec des capteurs et des calculateurs embarqus dans le stylet, je doute fort qu'un dispositif capacitif soit en mesure de discriminer des distances infrieures au millimtre. Je parierais plus sur des recoupements statistiques entre la grosseur et la couleur du trac dsir vis--vis du trac dj existant pour assurer une continuit sans bavure.

----------


## Uther

> Est-ce que parler d'une prcision au pixel peut avoir un sens quand l'on n'est mme plus en mesure de discerner les dits pixels  l'oeil ou  la loupe ? Je n'ai pas essay le bouzin, mais mme avec des capteurs et des calculateurs embarqus dans le stylet, je doute fort qu'un dispositif capacitif soit en mesure de discriminer des distances infrieures au millimtre. Je parierais plus sur des recoupements statistiques entre la grosseur et la couleur du trac dsir vis--vis du trac dj existant pour assurer une continuit sans bavure.


Justement, ce genre de technologies ne repose pas sur l'cran capacitif mais sur une technologie compltement diffrente. La tablette est munie d'metteurs qui sont capts par le stylo avec une norme prcision. 
C'est une technologie qui est utilise par les tablettes graphiques professionnelles et depuis quelque temps par Samsung pour son Note.

Quant au pixels a une distance normale on ne les voit effectivement pas, mais si on regarde de trs prs avec un bon oeil, on peut les voir, alors avec une loupe... et puis c'est normal, pour un dispositif qui ce veut naturel d'avoir une dfinition lgrement suprieure a la sensibilit de l'homme.

----------


## martopioche

> le problme avec cette tablette pro c'est qu'on ne peux sempcher de faire la comparaison avec la Surface pro 3
> 
> et honntement , j'ai des doutes quand  la puissance de la tablette dApple face  la concurrence
> 
> Apple
> 128Go d'espace disque
> 4Go de ram 
> Proc A9X
> 1079$
> ...


Oui enfin, si je puis me permettre, cette comparaison est trs oriente. Rien que sur le prix, 1079$ est le prix annonc pour l'iPad pro avec cellulaire, ce que la Surface Pro 3 ne fait pas il me semble. Le prix  prendre en compte pour la 128 Go devrait donc tre de 949 $. Et tant qu'on parle prix, celui de la Surface Pro 3 128 Go i5 4Go est de 1099 , 879,20 est le prix "promo de rentre". J'admet cependant que Microsoft pour jouer l'argument tarif prolongera de tarif pour la sortie de l'iPad Pro...

L dessus, si l'ide est d'acheter du matriel pour ses composants, aujourd'hui avec la promo de la Surface, il faut foncer, c'est vident. Pour ma part,  ce prix, il faut qu'il y ai un usage. Sur un iPad, avec iOs, sur le stockage de 128 Go, je peux mettre plus de 120 Go de films et musiques l o je plafonne  97 (d'aprs Microsoft) sur la Surface Pro 3... Du coup, on peut revenir sur les tarifs et peut tre comparer l'iPad Pro 32 Go (annonc 799 $) pour laquelle il me reste de l'ordre de 28 Go utilisables et la Surface Pro 3 64 Go (au tarif rel de 849 , 679 en promo) pour laquelle il reste 37 Go maximum utilisables... Sauf qu'on chute d'un i5  un i3 l o pour l'iPad Pro on aura des performances gales...

Ensuite, tant qu'on est sur l'usage, l'iPad Pro bnficie d'une plus faible paisseur et est plus lger, ce qui le rend plus adapt  sa fonction de tablette. Le refroidissement passif est aussi un argument de confort. Et rajouter les accessoires est un rflexe d'utilisateur de Surface, l'iPad tant une tablette, le clavier et le stylet restent optionnel. L'offre cover/clavier tant de toutes manires suffisamment large pour en gnral pour s'quiper de ce que l'on veut.

Bref, mme si pour ma part je trouve la comparaison sans intrt puisqu'on compare deux produits diffrents (une tablette pour l'iPad, un laptop pour la Surface), si le but est de dsouder les composants, il faut foncer sur les Surfaces Pro en promo.

----------


## Sodium

J'ai du mal  voir quel peut tre l'usage "pro" d'un iPad. Un iPad, c'est pens pour consommer du contenu multimdia, et  part faire classe pour montrer son portfolio en clientle, les possibilits sont tout de mme trs limites.

----------


## martopioche

> J'ai du mal  voir quel peut tre l'usage "pro" d'un iPad. Un iPad, c'est pens pour consommer du contenu multimdia, et  part faire classe pour montrer son portfolio en clientle, les possibilits sont tout de mme trs limites.


Cette question, c'est parce que tu n'est pas "pro", je me trompe ?

----------


## Sodium

> Cette question, c'est parce que tu n'est pas "pro", je me trompe ?


Pas pro dans quel domaine ? Dans le domaine informatique si. Pour ce qui est d'en mettre plein les yeux des clients avec des gadgets hors de prix, j'avoue que non.

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'ai du mal  voir quel peut tre l'usage "pro" d'un iPad. Un iPad, c'est pens pour consommer du contenu multimdia, et  part faire classe pour montrer son portfolio en clientle, les possibilits sont tout de mme trs limites.


Plus gnralement l'usage d'une tablette dans le monde pro et quand mme trs limit, *comparer* au pc portable/fixe.

La limite c'est que la tablette c'est bien pour visionner/montrer des documents, par pour les crer. Mais je doute qu'il faille une tablette  800 pour visionner un pdf.  C'est comme acheter un pc a 3000 juste pour faire du word.

----------


## martopioche

> Pas pro dans quel domaine ? Dans le domaine informatique si. Pour ce qui est d'en mettre plein les yeux des clients avec des gadgets hors de prix, j'avoue que non.


Ah il y a un domaine ? Je suis un peu tonn parce que la remarque "ne pas voir un usage 'pro'" laissait entendre qu'il n'y avait pas de spcialisation par domaine. Pour qu'il y ai un usage "pro", il faut qu'il y ai un usage dans le domaine de "l'informatique" (lequel, assembleur de PC ? ) ?

----------


## martopioche

> Plus gnralement l'usage d'une tablette dans le monde pro et quand mme trs limit, *comparer* au pc portable/fixe.
> 
> La limite c'est que la tablette c'est bien pour visionner/montrer des documents, par pour les crer. Mais je doute qu'il faille une tablette  800 pour visionner un pdf.  C'est comme acheter un pc a 3000 juste pour faire du word.


Hier, je me suis dit la mme chose en allant au resto manger une pizza. J'ai essay d'expliquer au pizzaiolo que c'tait quand mme trs limit de n'avoir qu'un four pour faire ses pizzas, avec un piano de cuisson, il aurai aussi des feux et un grill... Il m'a regard comme un martien, j'ai pas compris...

----------


## Sodium

> Hier, je me suis dit la mme chose en allant au resto manger une pizza. J'ai essay d'expliquer au pizzaiolo que c'tait quand mme trs limit de n'avoir qu'un four pour faire ses pizzas, avec un piano de cuisson, il aurai aussi des feux et un grill... Il m'a regard comme un martien, j'ai pas compris...


Sauf que le four  pizzas permet de faire des pizzas et rpond donc  un besoin de faire des pizzas.
L'iPad serait plutt un micro-ondes trs cher : a peut vaguement rchauffer des plats, mais ce n'est pas avec a qu'on va les faire.

----------


## martopioche

> Sauf que le four  pizzas permet de faire des pizzas et rpond donc  un besoin de faire des pizzas.
> L'iPad serait plutt un micro-ondes trs cher : a peut vaguement rchauffer des plats, mais ce n'est pas avec a qu'on va les faire.


Heureusement qu'on n'est pas sur un forum de personnes qui ont besoin d'avoir de connaissances dans l'IT. Avoir une telle comprhension de la restauration mais incomprhension du matriel informatique...

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Ensuite, tant qu'on est sur l'usage, l'iPad Pro bnficie d'une plus faible paisseur et est plus lger, ce qui le rend plus adapt  sa fonction de tablette. Le refroidissement passif est aussi un argument de confort. Et rajouter les accessoires est un rflexe d'utilisateur de Surface, l'iPad tant une tablette, le clavier et le stylet restent optionnel. L'offre cover/clavier tant de toutes manires suffisamment large pour en gnral pour s'quiper de ce que l'on veut.
> 
> Bref, mme si pour ma part je trouve la comparaison sans intrt puisqu'on compare deux produits diffrents (une tablette pour l'iPad, un laptop pour la Surface), si le but est de dsouder les composants, il faut foncer sur les Surfaces Pro en promo.


C'est sur que entre 713 gr et  800gr les 87grammes font toutes la diffrence , 
6.9 vs 9.1 mm pour l'paisseur sa fait effectivement 2.2 millimtre de plus , sa change tout , peut tre que cela vient du fait qu'il est difficile de mettre un port usb sur de 6.9 mm

mais bon passons 

l'ipad pro est cens attaquer le march pro comme le fait la surface pro , a partir du moment ou la cible est la mme , je vois difficilement comment ne pas comparer... mais bon j'imagine que tu as une histoire de four et de pizza pour expliquer tout cela ...

----------


## martopioche

> mais bon j'imagine que tu as une histoire de four et de pizza pour expliquer tout cela ...


Non, de piano de cuisson. En fait c'est du matriel qualifi de manire stupide. Les "pro" l'utilisent et peu le grand public alors qu'on ne sait pas si c'est du matriel "pro" ou non  vu qu'il n'y a aucune rfrence "pianoPro"... a prte  confusion non ? Mais si on admet que c'est du matriel pour les "pro", comment se fait-il qu'il n'y en a pas sur les plateau de dveloppeurs des grands comptes ? Est-ce que ce n'est pas un matriel "pro" ou est ce que les dveloppeurs des grands comptes ne sont pas des "pros" ?

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Non, de piano de cuisson. En fait c'est du matriel qualifi de manire stupide. Les "pro" l'utilisent et peu le grand public alors qu'on ne sait pas si c'est du matriel "pro" ou non  vu qu'il n'y a aucune rfrence "pianoPro"... a prte  confusion non ? Mais si on admet que c'est du matriel pour les "pro", comment se fait-il qu'il n'y en a pas sur les plateau de dveloppeurs des grands comptes ? Est-ce que ce n'est pas un matriel "pro" ou est ce que les dveloppeurs des grands comptes ne sont pas des "pros" ?


ou tout simplement parce que le milieu professionnel ne se rduit pas aux dveloppeurs , tout simplement.

----------


## martopioche

> ou tout simplement parce que le milieu professionnel ne se rduit pas aux dveloppeurs , tout simplement.


Mais justement, je ne le rduit pas, je remarque qu'ils ne s'quipent pas en quipement "pro". Car si je reprends cette intervention :




> l'ipad pro est cens attaquer le march pro comme le fait la surface pro , a partir du moment ou la cible est la mme , je vois difficilement comment ne pas comparer...


Je ne vois pas de sous ensemble, il est bien question de la cible "pro", la mme pour les pianos de cuisson, les Surface Pro et les iPad Pro...

----------


## Sodium

L'ingrdient de base d'un priphrique pro, c'est l'ouverture et la compatibilit.
Or, impossible sur iPad de rcuprer ses fichiers en le branchant simplement. Il faut passer par iTunes et mme l, on n'aura pas forcment accs  ses documents sauvegards.
Dans ma bote, les commerciaux utilisent un iPad pour montrer nos ralisations avec une application de portfolio. Eh bien rien que a, c'est dj une norme galre. Deux solutions pour transfrer les images : iTunes ou un import via Dropbox.
Les deux solutions sont  peu prs aussi peu pratiques et efficaces l'une que l'autre.
Donc dsol mais non, un "pro" un minimum rationnel, il va plutt comparer les tablettes Android et prendre celle offrant le meilleur rapport performances/fonctionnalits/possibilits/prix.

----------


## martopioche

> L'ingrdient de base d'un priphrique pro, c'est l'ouverture et la compatibilit.
> Or, impossible sur iPad de rcuprer ses fichiers en le branchant simplement. Il faut passer par iTunes et mme l, on n'aura pas forcment accs  ses documents sauvegards.
> Dans ma bote, les commerciaux utilisent un iPad pour montrer nos ralisations avec une application de portfolio. Eh bien rien que a, c'est dj une norme galre. Deux solutions pour transfrer les images : iTunes ou un import via Dropbox.
> Les deux solutions sont  peu prs aussi peu pratiques et efficaces l'une que l'autre.
> Donc dsol mais non, un "pro" un minimum rationnel, il va plutt comparer les tablettes Android et prendre celle offrant le meilleur rapport performances/fonctionnalits/possibilits/prix.


La "galre" de votre socit ne vient-elle pas du fait que vous ne semblez pas grer vos documents ?

----------


## foetus

@martopioche Effectivement

J'ai travaill un petit temps dans une agence de communication o 98% tait Apple [Macbook, iPhone, iPad, iMac, ...]

Et bien les chefs de projet taient content[e]s du partage avec Dropbox, parce qu'ils pouvaient partager les documents avec tout le monde en 1 lien  ::mrgreen:: 
Et pour les autres petits problmes ou besoins spciaux, il y avait toujours un dveloppeur pour faire une page Internet [ou une petite application] au couleur de la socit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sodium

> La "galre" de votre socit ne vient-elle pas du fait que vous ne semblez pas grer vos documents ?


Houla, si tu veux te lancer dans une grande dfense de la gestion du contenu des appareils iOS, n'hsite pas, j'adore l'humour  :;):

----------


## yoyo88

Quelqu'un peu m'expliquer lintrt d'un Ipad Pro 32 Go ?  ::weird::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Quelqu'un peu m'expliquer lintrt d'un Ipad Pro 32 Go ?


Pouvoir afficher un peu partout "A partir de xxx"

----------


## martopioche

> @martopioche Effectivement
> 
> J'ai travaill un petit temps dans une agence de communication o 98% tait Apple [Macbook, iPhone, iPad, iMac, ...]
> 
> Et bien les chefs de projet taient content[e]s du partage avec Dropbox, parce qu'ils pouvaient partager les documents avec tout le monde en 1 lien 
> Et pour les autres petits problmes ou besoins spciaux, il y avait toujours un dveloppeur pour faire une page Internet [ou une petite application] au couleur de la socit


Le "problme Dropbox" ne se limite pas  l'environnement Apple. Globalement, on le retrouve dans toutes les entits qui n'ont aucune gestion documentaire tout en ayant en gnral une politique trs restrictive. Et si les CDP ou autres finissent par passer par Dropbox, c'est bien aussi parce que ces outils, pas trs pro car ils n'utilisent pas forcment DropboxPro, permettent finalement d'tre pus efficace que les outils "pro" qui ne sont pas toujours rflchis en terme d'usage.

----------


## martopioche

> Houla, si tu veux te lancer dans une grande dfense de la gestion du contenu des appareils iOS, n'hsite pas, j'adore l'humour


Je parlais de gestion documentaire globale dans une socit.

----------


## Sodium

> Je parlais de gestion documentaire globale dans une socit.


Je ne vois pas bien le rapport.
Une conditions immuable pour acheter un appareil mobile est pour moi de pouvoir le brancher en USB et avoir accs  l'ensemble des fichiers de la mmoire directement dans explorer.

----------

